# Glycine Lagunare Chrono L1000



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Glycine will show at BaselWorld 2010 the new Lagunare Chrono Automatic:










It looks like a mix of a Lagunare 3000 and a Longines Grand Vitesse.

I like it :-!

It has a size of 46mm, an ETA 7750 movement, screwed crown and pushers, a depth rating of 300 M, a sapphire crystal and an unidirectional bezel.

The official retail price is €2000 ($2700). The "real" price should be 20% less...


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

That one looks relly good! Nice! Thanks for the info!

/edw


----------



## miles_louis (Aug 13, 2009)

Where did you get the image?


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

miles_louis said:


> Where did you get the image?


http://www.watchtime.net/2010/03/04/glycine-wasserfeste-uhr/


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

A cross between the 3000 and the previous Lagunare chronograph. Unfortunately, like the previous chrono, there's no minute markers around the dial. Sorta makes it hard to use the stopwatch...

Wonder what else will show up...


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Interesting! I'm not a chrono guy, I don't like that the seconds hand doesn't move unless the chrono function is working. This watch looks nice though - I don't want to know the price though!

I wonder what Glycine is going to do when Swatch pulls the plug on ETA movements?


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm thinking the second hand is at 9 o'clock. 

I like it!!!! I think it would look nice sitting next to my 3000.


----------



## miles_louis (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not so sure that I like it. I get the white face for the chrono. But it's a divers watch. They are usually clean and easy to read. I am sur I will warm to it though. 

Louis


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

ACK! Just noticed it has a "Tachymetre" also. I hate them! <|<|


----------



## miles_louis (Aug 13, 2009)

I know. Bit of a funny mix. Maybe some room on there for a GMT dial. As with alot of watches (not just glycne) it isn't until we start seeing owners wrist shots and home photos, that we start to like them more.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Sodiac said:


> Interesting! I'm not a chrono guy, I don't like that the seconds hand doesn't move unless the chrono function is working. This watch looks nice though - I don't want to know the price though!


I mentioned it, $2700 listed.



Sodiac said:


> I wonder what Glycine is going to do when Swatch pulls the plug on ETA movements?


Nothing, since ETA has no plan to stop selling complete movements. Like every other watch company, Glycine will be able to buy 2428-2, 7750 or 6497 in the next years.

ETA will only reduce the amount of ébauche sold to companies outside the Swatch Group. But this might not even happen.


----------



## sounder (Feb 21, 2006)

o| why on earth put huge 12 and 6, just like a fashion watch you`ll get in any shopping mall <|

yes, remind me of this


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

It looks nice but I am afraid whoever designs chronographs at Glycine really doesn't get it .... form follows function!! A chronograph without a seconds chapter ring is just plain useless, I will be giving it a miss.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Confirmed today

I am a stickler when it comes to chronographs and whilst I really like the design the lack of a seconds chapter ring makes it a no go for me.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

more pictures:


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

I like the 12 and 6 being fully contained inside the sub-dials. I don't think I've seen a dial quite like that before.

The last two pictures make the bezel appear to be rubberized? The earlier photos looked more like it was PVD with the indices painted.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

mayostard said:


> I like the 12 and 6 being fully contained inside the sub-dials. I don't think I've seen a dial quite like that before.


I did...


----------



## JustJ (Mar 18, 2012)

I just bought one brand new for a little under $1600. Is this a good deal?

The watch looks gorgeous but it may be too big.


----------



## boostin20 (Sep 20, 2010)

I like it, but it's definitely too big for my wrist.


----------

